# Got out for a couple hrs today (02/13/07)



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

since when does the huron sustain a decent recruitment of natural reproduction?


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Fishboy how bout you leave this site if you wanna keep harassing good memebers here. Second of all there is no natural reproduction of those fish in that river. Stew paid his dues/license and worked hard for his steelie so back off and leave if ya don't like it.


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

fishboy1 said:


> You fellow anglers willl never understand. Honestly but lets use our brains and some common sense. If you continue to take spring fish especially in the spawn in rivers that can sustain natural reproduction, then how does any angler with a brain conclude that the fishery is going to keep being so fruitful. With the legeslative cutting stocking, then how do you expect for fishing to stay good. I know that all of you do not eat all of those steelhead! You can lie till your nose is longer than a raven float rod. You guys can come back at me, bash me, but honestly *IT IS THE TRUTH!! FACE IT!! YOU KILL, the population is going down!! *NO other way around it!! DONT EVEN BOTHER TO RESPOND!! *I AM GOING OUT OF TOWN FOR A WEEK!!* I AM JUST TELLING YOU HOW IT IS!


Like every license paying sportsman in Michigan, Stew has the right to *harvest not kill *a legal fish. Fishboy where is the week long Peta convention at?  Oh watch out eating the spinach and green onions, there has been reported cases of vegitables that people are gettin sick on. I heard it was from the vegitarians not harvesting enough of and their overpopulation is producing bad product.:lol: I take it your not a hunter, come along with me this spring turkey hunting and you'll enjoy not only being able to grasp what being outdoors is really like. Who knows maybe we will be able to harvest a bird. See the walleye in my avatar that was a decent 18" fish that was used for a nice weekend meal caught from the Saginaw River last summer. Read the threads on all the hundreds of juvenile fish we have in this system so far this winter and tell us how keeping some hurts the population.


----------



## fishboy1 (Feb 14, 2007)

First off, PETA is against fishing in general! I love fishing, but I hate seeing fish go! BUT THE THING I HATE MOST!!! When anglers complain ooo there isn't that many fish around. YET there are people out there who take 4x's their legal limit. ALL I AM SAYING IS IF THOSE PEOPLE TRULLY WERE ANGLERS THEY WOULDNT NEED TO KEEP 3 EVERY TIME OUT!! I WISH MICHIGAN LEGISLATIVE WOULD WAKE UP AND MAKE THE LIMIT 1 PER PERSON IN THE SPRING!! DO NOT EVEN GET ME STARTED ON BIG LAKE GUIDES!!! IN MY PERSPECTIVe THEY SHOULD PAY MORE TO FISH!! THEY ARE HURTING OUR FISHERY!! I AM ENTILTED TO MY POINT OF VIEW!! I AM DOING NO WRONG HERE!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

fishboy1 said:


> I WISH MICHIGAN LEGISLATIVE WOULD WAKE UP AND MAKE THE LIMIT 1 PER PERSON IN THE SPRING!!
> 
> I AM ENTILTED TO MY POINT OF VIEW!! I AM DOING NO WRONG HERE!


Except for blasting a member for keeping below the current legal limit but the limit you think should be in place. He only kept one fish. Then you promote catch and release for reproduction purposes on a stream that has no reproduction. So we should just plant fish in the Huron, catch and release them and wait until they die off naturally? Seems pretty irresponsible to put fish in a stream to die with no intended use.

Stew, sorry your nice report went awry. If you'd like to put your original post in another thread I'll keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't go the way this one did. There's no sense in keeping this one open to debate catch and release on a post of great success on a miserable day to stand in the river and fish.


----------

